# Maps of War



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2010)

Μου έστειλαν σήμερα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον σουιφάκι:

http://www.mapsofwar.com/images/EMPIRE17.swf

(Η ιστορία της Μέσης Ανατολής σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα). 

Ο ιστότοπος έχει και άλλους χάρτες (δεν πρόλαβα να τον εξερευνήσω ακόμη...)


----------

